
New road sign for driverless vehicles - kaivi
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=y&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.artlebedev.ru%2Fautonomous-car-sign
======
HoopleHead
It's a design concept by a design company. No "official" standing whatsoever.

Nothing to see here. Move along please.

